# Vitrinen und TV beleuchtung mit einer Fernbedienung



## Mephisto84 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein Anliegen, und zwar möchte ich meine Vitrinen und meinen TV mit Led-Backround ausstatten. Jetzt zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe ein Bild der Wohnwand angehangen. Wie bekomme ich es hin das ich den Fernseher mit LED Stripes (oder was auch immer) beleuchten kann und die Vitrinen ebenso ohne das man die LED`s sieht?
Damit meine ich LED`s hinterm TV und in den Vitrinen ohne Übergang zwischen den beiden beleuchteten Gegenständen. Es soll also beides mit einer Fernbedienung angehen.

Ich weiß ich habe es etwas komisch erklärt, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Vielen Dank euch schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juni 2013)

Schlitze kloppen eingipsen und neu tapezieren ?


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2013)

Wo etwas leuchten soll, wird immer ein Kabel für Strom gebraucht. Aufwändigste Maßnahme wie bereits beschrieben, Schlitze in die Wand, Kabel bzw. Kunststoffrohr rein und wieder verschließen. Oder direkt einen Kabelkanal auf der Wand befestigen (da gibt es auch Versionen in "schön"). Möglich wären auch besondere Flachkabel, welche auf der Wand montiert werden können.

Andere Alternative ist eine TV-Wand (Holzplatte, tapezieren oder mit Verblendersteinen) vor der eigentlichen Wand montieren. Dahinter ist dann Platz für alle Kabel.

Was auch geht, ist die Kabel sauber auf der Wand verlegen, mit Malerkrepp abkleben und in Wandfarbe überstreichen (evtl. auch die Kabel ankleben und direkt überstreichen). Das fällt aus der Entfernung nicht, aus der Nähe kaum auf. Hinter meinem Fernseher verrichtet diese LED-Beleuchtung ihren Dienst. Teuer, aber gut und bereits fertig vorbreitet. Also nur noch ankleben, zusammen stecken, anschalten und freuen. Das Netzteil lässt sich mit doppelseitigem Klebeband ebenfalls hinter dem TV verstecken - ergo ein Kabel für Strom bleibt. An den Trafo lassen sich weitere LED-Stripes anschließen, damit wäre alles über eine Fernbedienung steuerbar.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juni 2013)

Es gibt fernbedienbare Steckdosen für billig Geld im Baumarkt zB. - die dürften ihre 2 Jahre halten 

Pass auf bei der Verkabelung - quetsch es nicht zu stark und arbeite sauber sonst gibt's Kurzschluss und Ärger.

Die (meist) Schaltnetzteile müssten zwar eingebauten Überhitzungs- und Kurzschluss- Schutz haben aber mein Leben würde ich nicht drauf verwetten.


----------



## Mephisto84 (11. Juni 2013)

Ach ja die idee mit den Steckdosen ist super. So werde ich es machen. Danke euch!


----------

